# Went through a red light..



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Evening Folks,
Just wanted to pick your collective brains on what happened this afternoon on the way home from work.

I'm stopped at a 4 way junction (one of the main ones in Manchester) - my lights are on red and traffic is building behind me. Im in the middle of three lanes and the first car in my lane.
Lights are still on red when i heard a gentle beep from behind. I look back and see police lights flashing and cars trying to clear a path.
I edge past the stop line but pretty much the whole car and then some is over the line in order for the 2 police cars pass.
By now im proving to be a major obstruction in this junction so i check theres no danger - none as everyone is still at their lines - and proceed to go straight over.
Theres no way i could have safely reversed as the cars behind me had piled forward.
Threre is a traffic camera at my set of lights but didnt see it flash (no reason for it not to flash though).

In the eyes of the traffic laws, have i committed an offence?
Does anyone know if the powers to be actually check the photos before sending out notices of intended prosecution?

i just cant help worrying and await the ticket to come through the post...

Thanks

Rich


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

In the "eyes of the law" yes you have comitted an offence.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

IF you get anything come through, I'd contact them - by phone, letter, email (however you can) - and ask them to check the pictures, explaining what happened. Surely they can see the Police car go through as well? This may help testify against the fine, IF you get one.

Fingers crossed mate :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Common sense would say you did the correct thing and didn't endanger anyone in your manoeuvre to help the emergency services do their job.

I'm sure you could contest successfully any ticket you may receive.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

I heard some sad stories that people have been given points for moving when an emergency vehicle is trying to get through the lights. Seems totally retarded to give points if a someone makes way for a vehicle on emergency run with lights and sirens blazing.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

This type of situation is why i'm against many of the statutory legislation (lacks common sense and has bad consequences).
Yes under statutory law you are guilty, under common law your not (unless you acted recklessly). The average person would most likely say not guilty as common sense would should kick in, but this is a statutory offense.

I think from what i've read before that you shouldn't cross a red light even when the emergency services need to get pass - crazy when someone's life is at risk!


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

'if' you got anything, contest it as all they'd have to do is check with the local force to confirm they were on blues at that time on that stretch of road surely?


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

will be a nip can take anything up to 14 days


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry, common sense doesn't come into this. There have been several cases of vehicles going through red lights to get out of the way of emergency vehicles and being found guilty.

Basically, the counter argument is: emergency vehicle drivers are trained in getting through a red light safely, Joe Public isn't.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richtung said:


> Evening Folks,
> Just wanted to pick your collective brains on what happened this afternoon on the way home from work.
> 
> I'm stopped at a 4 way junction (one of the main ones in Manchester) - my lights are on red and traffic is building behind me. Im in the middle of three lanes and the first car in my lane.
> ...


We had this debate at work just this week, a friend of mine his colleague got done for doing exactly as you did, and a quick brush up on the highway code will lead you to see why .
Just as an aside , emergency vehicle drivers can (and do) pick up tickets in course of their duty too, some get waived some don't.

From the Thames Valley Police site

Question

What should I do if I am at a red traffic light and there is an emergency vehicle behind me trying to get through?
Answer

If you cross the stop line at the junction whilst the lights are on red, you will commit the offence of contravening a red traffic light. However if there is an emergency vehicle behind you with its emergency warning signals on it might be possible for you to manoeuvre out of the way to allow it through. Ideally this should be to the side of the road without encroaching into the main area of the junction. It should only be done when it is safe to do so without putting yourself or other members of the public in danger and it should only be done slowly and carefully.

It is important to remember that in committing the offence (crossing the stop line) the onus will be on you to provide evidence that you did so to allow an emergency vehicle through, and this may be considered as mitigation.

For further consideration Rule 219 of The Highway Code states:

You should look and listen for ambulances, fire engines, police, doctors or other emergency vehicles using flashing blue, red or green lights and sirens or flashing headlights, or Highways Agency Traffic Officer and Incident Support vehicles using flashing amber lights. When one approaches do not panic. Consider the route of such a vehicle and take appropriate action to let it pass, while complying with all traffic signs. If necessary, pull to the side of the road and stop, but try to avoid stopping before the brow of a hill, a bend or narrow section of road. Do not endanger yourself, other road users or pedestrians and avoid mounting the kerb. Do not brake harshly on approach to a junction or roundabout, as a following vehicle may not have the same view as you.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Rule 219...

https://www.gov.uk/road-users-requiring-extra-care-204-to-225/other-vehicles-219-to-225

'You should look and listen for ambulances, fire engines, police, doctors or other emergency vehicles using flashing blue, red or green lights and sirens or flashing headlights, or Highways Agency Traffic Officer and Incident Support vehicles using flashing amber lights. When one approaches do not panic. Consider the route of such a vehicle and take appropriate action to let it pass, while complying with all traffic signs.'

Unfortunately, by going through a red light, you will have committed the offence of contravening a red traffic light. Obviously, if you were prosecuted, you have reasonable grounds to mitigate by demonstrating that you were moving out of the way of the police (with blue flashers).

If you are summonsed, make sure you go to court in order to present your mitigation. A (reasonable) magistrate may accept your story.


----------



## krissyn (Jul 27, 2014)

If you are directed by a police officer you are allowed to cross a red light so you should remember whether one of the officers directed you to move out of the way. The other consideration is whether you had already crossed the line before they went red, for example in heavy traffic, in which case you can continue.

Of course remember not to lie.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for your replies guys. As worried as i get,i guess i could have been a total C*nt and just sat at the lights and not moved thus ensuring i dont commit an offence.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

krissyn said:


> If you are directed by a police officer you are allowed to cross a red light so you should remember whether one of the officers directed you to move out of the way.


I perhaps remember quickly seeing the officers arms sort of waving - difficult when looking at out of the rear view of the Passat CC. Perhaps he was turning his steering wheel very quickly... nope, it looked like a "move out of the way motion" to me....

Rich


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I think there is some pretty sound advice from the folks above Rich. I can't imagine that I would do anything different to what you did. The alternative is that you could be prosecuted for obstructing or impeding a constable in the execution of his duty! Damned if you do...

It's a matter of waiting to see if a NIP appears, then decide how to proceed from that point.

I hope it doesn't appear though.

Cooks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I never go through lights to let police etc through if there is a camera on the lights, they can usually go on the other side and get through anyway,if your lucky then the camera may not have been operational.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Surely the camera if it was working, would've flashed for the cop cars that drove thru the red light??
If so, if you were filmed/photo'd going thru then there will be proof that you moved thru safely and with caution moments before the cops passed thru?


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Shaun said:


> I never go through lights to let police etc through if there is a camera on the lights, they can usually go on the other side and get through anyway,if your lucky then the camera may not have been operational.


normally, i would agree but in my case, they came down the middle of three lanes so once commuted, no chance of leaving this side to go onto the "wrong" side.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

If you have moved through a red light to allow an emergency vehicle through then you should have the ticket voided, if its a police vehicle then they have to register the fact that they have activated a red light camera not sure about other emergency services, but i would say they have the same procedure.

You would be best to contact the force were it happened, ask them to create a log with the time date and place, pass your vehicle details and personal details, if an nip comes through then i would elect to goto court, and in the mean time try and get the details of the emergency vehicle that caused you to go through the light.


----------



## stevie5tapes (Aug 13, 2012)

Did the camera actually flash? Only reason I asked is that I was at a set of lights today with a red light camera. Two cars at the side of me went through red and there was no flash by the camera. Chances are the camera wasn't working.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Hugh said:


> Sorry, common sense doesn't come into this. There have been several cases of vehicles going through red lights to get out of the way of emergency vehicles and being found guilty.
> 
> Basically, the counter argument is: emergency vehicle drivers are trained in getting through a red light safely, Joe Public isn't.


Your right it doesn't, making money and ripping UK motorists off certainly does.

You see people will quote the law, but even on these policing programs you see the emergency vehicle drivers getting frustrated and shouting get out of the way whilst waving their arms around forcing people onto kerbs and to cross solid white lines at red lights.

Personally if anything came through I'd contest and belly laugh at anyone who says you were a naughty boy going through a red line. A bit like Sam Alodyce laughing at Chico Flores just a bit more blatant.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

stevie5tapes said:


> Did the camera actually flash? Only reason I asked is that I was at a set of lights today with a red light camera. Two cars at the side of me went through red and there was no flash by the camera. Chances are the camera wasn't working.


Not sure in the slightest to be honest. I was just too busy trying to get out of the way.


----------



## tich (Aug 16, 2014)

I would note the time and date so if there is any come backs you can go back and appeal because there should be a note of the police going to the incident and I would hope this would help you


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richtung said:


> Not sure in the slightest to be honest. I was just too busy trying to get out of the way.


If it were night time, you would certainley know it flashed, the offence is crossing the white line whilst the lights are displying red.
PS an officer can only direct you to proceed from outside the car, not sat in a car behind you.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

You went through a red light you comited an offence even getting out the way for emergency vehicles you will be given points or a course.

You never ever cross a red light there is no law that says you have to get out of the way of an emergency vehicle they are trained to get through they can drive on opposite side of road leave the road etc.

We all get out of the way the best we can but you do not cross a red light not even for an ambulance the law is the law and it is immovable on this point.

This is all if the lights had cameras ion them.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I went through a red once as it was the safest thing to do in the circumstances to avoid an accident and because I appealed and tried explaining I don't just run red lights, they slapped 3 points on my licence. Unfortunately in the eyes of the law, you broke it, no matter what the circumstance :/


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

davo3587 said:


> If you have moved through a red light to allow an emergency vehicle through then you should have the ticket voided, if its a police vehicle then they have to register the fact that they have activated a red light camera not sure about other emergency services, but i would say they have the same procedure.
> 
> You would be best to contact the force were it happened, ask them to create a log with the time date and place, pass your vehicle details and personal details, if an nip comes through then i would elect to goto court, and in the mean time try and get the details of the emergency vehicle that caused you to go through the light.


Nope. It won't be voided. Technically the Police shouldn't have done what they did, but I've never heard of a case where someone has got off from going through a red light.


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

I thought it was on this forum but in case it wasn't there was a huge threads somewhere recently on this very subject and it was clearly demonstrated that the public (us) should NEVER cross red lights etc under any circumstances. Drivers of emergency vehicles are fully aware of this and are allowed to take whatever actions are deemed to be reasonable under the circumstances, this is what is considered an absolute law and punishment and the authorities will not void any tickets even if you did what most reasonable people would consider to be the right thing.

I really hope there is no NIP coming your way as under the circumstances you did the right thing in my opinion but according to the law doing the right thing and obeying the law itself are often incompatible with each other.

Good luck hopefully nothing will come of it and you can sleep with a clear conscience and NO penalty points or fine!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

S63 said:


> In the "eyes of the law" yes you have comitted an offence.


Which will be easily appealed given the circs:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not a given, depends on the mood of the magistrate on the day.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Does anyone else think this is crazy?

We've all had the same driver training and read the Highway Code, but what kind of world are we living in where doing the right thing can be a punishable offence?

Obviously I'm not talking about blowing through red lights carte blanché but when a human being is suffering in the back of an ambulance (an Emergency vehicle) indicating a medical emergency, it may seem that some rules are too strictly enforced by a panel of people who weren't even there at the time. Sad times folks.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> Does anyone else think this is crazy?
> 
> We've all had the same driver training and read the Highway Code, *but what kind of world are we living in where doing the right thing can be a punishable offence?*
> 
> Obviously I'm not talking about blowing through red lights carte blanché but when a human being is suffering in the back of an ambulance (an Emergency vehicle) indicating a medical emergency, it may seem that some rules are too strictly enforced by a panel of people who weren't even there at the time. Sad times folks.


It's not the right thing though is it?
The HC is there in print, likewise on the news this week , some guy got a £100 and 3 points for doing 39 in a 30, he was following the ambulance that had his sick child inside, many like here thought he would be let off, when people start thinkg a little more, they realise there is hardly an excuse that is worth mitigating. If the lights are on red and there is an emergency vehicle behind you, the driver will not get charged under section 169 of the HC.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

My personal opinion is that I'd rather run the red light, as the OP did - knowing it was safe to do so at the time - and rest with my morals intact.

Give me 3 points if you like, but I'd sleep easier knowing I've possible saved somebody's life.

For those who don't agree - what if the Cop car was needed at an accident YOU were in, where your life, or the people in your car depended on it.

I think the OP should sleep better knowing that sometimes rules are only what they are, guidelines for us all to live by. They are there to be bent at times, and not everything is black and white in this world; so going by the printed Highway Code, which is not at the scene at the time, is not the way to go, in my opinion....each case must be treated individually.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> My personal opinion is that I'd rather run the red light, as the OP did - knowing it was safe to do so at the time - and rest with my morals intact.
> 
> Give me 3 points if you like, but I'd sleep easier knowing I've possible saved somebody's life.
> 
> ...


I can't see how?
If the patient is in an ambulance, they are already recieiving medical attention in transit.
When you call the emergency services, you will note they do not go into panic mode.

Did we not have a thread here in the past where someone's car got damaged by an emergency vehicle at some lights? IIRC he didn't get any recompense from the local authourity.

There have been many innocent people injured by emergency vehicles.

Most people assume that because an emergency vehicle is perhaps heading to an emergency situation that the thought of claiming against them is morally wrong - this isn't the case. Even when speeding to help another individual, *it is the duty of an emergency services vehicle to show due care and responsibility to all other road users.* You can definitely still claim personal injury compensation against an emergency services vehicle such as a police car, ambulance or fire engine.

However, in regards to the moral aspects of making a claim against someone who is perhaps rushing to save another's life, you as a road user should always be aware of emergency vehicles in your vicinity. *It is your duty to help them by removing yourself from their path if possible, as they are likely to travel at speed and ignore traffic signals in some cases. Always make sure that you look out for emergency vehicles and get out of their way if you can.*


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

In response to above :



Avanti said:


> I can't see how?
> _If the patient is in an ambulance, they are already recieiving medical attention in transit.
> When you call the emergency services, you will note they do not go into panic mode._
> 
> ...


PS. I've put my notes in bold not to make it look like I'm raising my voice, but so it's easier to read. Just wanted to make that clear, as I'm not arguing with you, as you're completely entitled to your opinions.  :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Kriminal said:


> In response to above :
> 
> PS. I've put my notes in bold not to make it look like I'm raising my voice, but so it's easier to read. Just wanted to make that clear, as I'm not arguing with you, as you're completely entitled to your opinions.  :thumb:


No, I know you are not arguing, I may have gotten you confused with another Bristol poster (I know one is in the law profession in some sense) .
Although you say you have seen emergency vehicles whizzing along, you will be surprised that many are actually travelling within the speed limit, even in a 30mph zone. they will cover a mile in 2 mins and are often less than 3 miles from any callout (in the city and large towns) , from the same article, they (the ES drivers are trained not to risk a life to save a life).
Let's up the Op does not get a NIP, but it is food for thought the thread has raised as it is one of those paradox's of the HC and not that I'm trolling.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> It's not the right thing though is it?
> The HC is there in print, likewise on the news this week , some guy got a £100 and 3 points for doing 39 in a 30, he was following the ambulance that had his sick child inside, many like here thought he would be let off, when people start thinkg a little more, they realise there is hardly an excuse that is worth mitigating. If the lights are on red and there is an emergency vehicle behind you, the driver will not get charged under section 169 of the HC.


Reading this saddens me. You can quote section this and section that of traffic law and Highway Code and you're entitled to of course, but you're missing the point. 
When you're issued with a licence it's based on your skills and ability to make a decision. You'll always be expected to deal with scenarios which can't be second guessed or planned for, (what if you look in your mirror to see a passenger jet making an emergency landing?, would you still not cross the red light?)
Whilst you're correct, an offence may still exist within the breach of the 'rules' but there needs to be a point when we say enough is enough.
I can only quote section 101 of being a morally decent human being.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

It's ridiculous but this is the world we live in now. Rules take precedence over common sense


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Jenny19 said:


> It's ridiculous but this is the world we live in now. Rules take precedence over common sense


I think Jenny has just summed it up nicely ,common sense has long since disappeared in many aspects of everyday life, we used to live a fair and just country, now we can be prosecuted by a metal post with a camera on top for letting and emergency vehicle past, crazy.
OP, I hope you don't get a fine and points, I'd be livid if I got one for doing similar.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> Reading this saddens me. You can quote section this and section that of traffic law and Highway Code and you're entitled to of course, but you're missing the point.
> When you're issued with a licence it's based on your skills and ability to make a decision. You'll always be expected to deal with scenarios which can't be second guessed or planned for, (what if you look in your mirror to see a passenger jet making an emergency landing?, would you still not cross the red light?)
> Whilst you're correct, an offence may still exist within the breach of the 'rules' but there needs to be a point when we say enough is enough.
> I can only quote section 101 of being a morally decent human being.


I'm not missing the point though, I'm not even sure I agree with idea you propose for why a license is issued, and looking around on a daily basis, I see not only unconfident driving , but that taught by instructors, but I guess they have to follow the line.
The passenger jet is a cheap swipe, chances are it will be touching down at a speed approaching veyron top speed, you won't even have to create a matrix to work out that the point of impact will simply occur a few parts of a second later.

I agree there needs to be a point where enough is enough, and it already exists. When one pulls up at a junction or even just on their usual driving duties, they can spare a thought to 'what if an emergency' vehicle needed to get by and already take appropriate action by positioning themself in a way that they can little hinder the vehicle behind . This crossing the line and wanting to be let off for violating a rule seems to be only favoured by attention seekers I'm afraid , who often can solve the world problems in a one liner. It should be evident as one matures that these things are not so straight forward.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I'm not missing the point though, I'm not even sure I agree with idea you propose for why a license is issued, and looking around on a daily basis, I see not only unconfident driving , but that taught by instructors, but I guess they have to follow the line.
> The passenger jet is a cheap swipe, chances are it will be touching down at a speed approaching veyron top speed, you won't even have to create a matrix to work out that the point of impact will simply occur a few parts of a second later.
> 
> I agree there needs to be a point where enough is enough, and it already exists. When one pulls up at a junction or even just on their usual driving duties, they can spare a thought to 'what if an emergency' vehicle needed to get by and already take appropriate action by positioning themself in a way that they can little hinder the vehicle behind . This crossing the line and wanting to be let off for violating a rule seems to be only favoured by attention seekers I'm afraid , who often can solve the world problems in a one liner. It should be evident as one matures that these things are not so straight forward.


I agree with you that the old "Tyres and Tarmac" rule doesn't appear to be taught any longer.
As a worldly gent you surely must remember simpler times when a little discretion would be used by the bobby on the beat, perhaps even bending the rules.

I remember a time in 2001, travelling at 60mph in a 50mph zone, I saw the jam sandwhich behind me, but thought nothing of it as "I was keeping up with the flow of traffic". They pulled me over and we chatted about how if I'd been doing 65mph then I would have recieved a penalty. A thoroughly nice chap, a pleasure to chat to, and reasonable to boot. 
He used his loaf, assessed the traffic flow, and the fact that neither myself or anyone else had managed to cause a horrifying incident on this particular lovely dry sunny day. I'd doesn't take much effort to employ a little humanity.

The outcome was me being 5 minutes late for my lunch appointment (with a police officer!) and I enjoying a generous slice of humble pie.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Dixondmn said:


> I agree with you that the old "Tyres and Tarmac" rule doesn't appear to be taught any longer.
> As a worldly gent you surely must remember simpler times when a little discretion would be used by the bobby on the beat, perhaps even bending the rules.
> 
> snip
> ...


I agree with the T&T rules, in the past I would be easily agreeing with the majority of respondants train of thought, but now I can see why some rules are there even though they seem a little nonsense at the time.

In the case where my mate got done for crossing the white line, the junction is as such that he would have placed his vehicle in the path of vehicles coming from the right thus creating a hazard to vehicles approaching from his right , often we see posts following a collision of 'my lane' or 'suddenly appeared from nowhere'. These posters wouldn't ever accept that they are not correct on the occasion


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

I appreciate everyone's comments and its good to have a healthy debate where although not everyone's view fall in line, they are respected by all without turning into a slagging match.

I keep playing the whole thing in my head, whether i could have done anything differently? If i stood my ground for another what, 60 seconds until the light turned green? It just keeps playing over and over. On the day, i had literally a few seconds to make a call (no opportunity to refresh my memory on the highyway code!), i had to make a snap decision. If that 60 seconds makes the difference between life and death..then yes, i made the right call. If i get 3 points and a fine, so be it. At least i know i did it with the best intentions and hope my actions did save someone's life.
Its better than getting 3 points for being a bit happy with the loud pedal and then regretting it for the next 5 years!

Rich


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richtung said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I appreciate everyone's comments and its good to have a healthy debate where although not everyone's view fall in line, they are respected by all without turning into a slagging match.
> 
> ...


I think you will be ok personally, at work every year we have to do a hazard awareness test for driving, many of us hated it, as if you score low they send you on additional driving training, the tests are pretty good and opens your eyes to things happening around you that we take for granted.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

no update on this.. still sat at home waiting for the letter to come through the post.

Do have the added complication that we've only had a the car a week so our details may not have been updated at the DVLA (V5 was sent off by dealer on day of purchase).

Rich


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Well, no news is good news.....here's to NOT hearing anything being posted through the door :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I think you will be ok personally, at work every year we have to do a hazard awareness test for driving, many of us hated it, as if you score low they send you on additional driving training, the tests are pretty good and opens your eyes to things happening around you that we take for granted.


We have these annually too. Last year that many fell below the threshold that they emailed the highway code out and made everyone do it again!!


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

For those who are following this.. its now been 2 weeks since this happened and nothing through the post. However, at the time, we only had the car 8 days so not 100% sure if the DVLA had updated their records in time?

Probably give it another week until i start to relax!

Rich


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

richtung said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who are following this.. its now been 2 weeks since this happened and nothing through the post. However, at the time, we only had the car 8 days so not 100% sure if the DVLA had updated their records in time?
> 
> ...


I hope you can relax too, often (and I stand to be corrected) often the NIPS will come sooner rather than later.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

richtung said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> For those who are following this.. its now been 2 weeks since this happened and nothing through the post. However, at the time, we only had the car 8 days so not 100% sure if the DVLA had updated their records in time?
> 
> ...


I went down a tram way by accident in a city (I'm a country bumpkin is my excuse) I did it on a Wednesday and by the time I got home saturday night, my fine was already waiting in the postbox!!

I think logbooks are updated pretty quick, it's just them being printed and getting the updated one with your details posted back to you that takes the time.

Plus, recently my licence was due to expire as I've had it for 10 years since I got my provisional when I was 16, I have moved and hadn't updated my address, the renewal went to mums house....week later they sent a renewal to my new address that wasn't on the licence, not on my passport...

So they'll know how to find you and quickly. I wouldn't be worried if I was you, a good little while has passed now.

Breathe easy mate :thumb:


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Assuming you weren't verbally informed of the offence at the time, the law states that a Notice of Intention to Prosecute must be served within 14 days. If it is not then it is quite easy to void it on a technicality.

Put simply, assuming there has been a clear 14 days from the incident, you are clear bro.

In the unlikely event that you receive an NIP after the 14 day window, take it to a half decent solicitor, explain the details and they can easily look after it for you...:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

15th day since the thread was created OP. Think you are going to be fine now pal. PHEW 😌


----------



## tich (Aug 16, 2014)

Any news mate


----------

